# anyone want to go catfishing on choctawhatchee or aplachicola?



## Kajun (Oct 4, 2007)

i got all week off...my boat is ready to go..just bring yourself and alil bait....send me a PM if ya want to go...looking for catfish and bream



oh yea...i don't know where to fish or how to fish these rivers...so hopefully you do lol


----------

